# Can you take wooden slingshot through a airport?



## tkdslingshotguy

Just curious. IN the U.S.


----------



## dgui

I dont see why not, just dont have it loaded.


----------



## frogman

Checked baggage. I do it all the time. Frogman


----------



## Mario

Yeah.. don't risk it!... I had a TSA agent remove a fosil (rock!).. because it could be used as a weapon to take down the plane!... go figure.. thank God I was able to send it by fedex... another time, they almost took away my surefilre flashlight!.. because again it could be use as a weapon, I guess they never check the metal silverware available in first class, closer to the cockpit!.. but again you will never know who will check you!..


----------



## Tom Hudson

we have a daughter that is a senior flight attendent - at one time she would go through security, they would take away her hair spray - then she walk another 30 feet into a store at the airport & buy hair spray - she wasn't a happy camper -

I use to fly all over US to Custom Knife Showes - I could walk on the plane with 2 knife rolls with 50 or 60 knives in each one - no problem - things have changed just a little!


----------



## skinny01010

If its made of ballistic resin and checked into a luggage, there won't be any problems too right? Because I'm asking my uncle in the U.S. to order 1 for me there and then pass it to me when he arrives in Malaysia.


----------



## jmplsnt

I would check it in my baggage. If you get caught there will likely be he11 to pay and to be honest anyone trying to sneak a slingshot onto a plane these days should just know better.

I have often thought of contacting the FBI or TSA to warn them of slingshots being the ultimate carry-on weapon but haven't as I think that 1) they should already have figured this out, and 2) I think it would invite a lot of attention to our sport that it doesn't need.

Do what Madison does and check it in your bag. Play by the rules, that's what they are there for because they apply to everyone.


----------



## ZDP-189

I once accidentally carried The Heretic (an all steel slingshot) in hand luggage. It got through, but then it doesn't look like slingshot. Note that TSA guidelines specifically prohibit weapons and weapon-like objects in the cabin and secured areas. Don't do it. At best they will destroy it. At worst, they will prosecute you.


----------



## Sam

If you really want to transfer it over seas couldn't you have it shipped separately? (Postage rates aren't too bad...)


----------



## skinny01010

The USD conversion rate to my local currency is till high, even with the raising appreciation. 
And... he was offering to buy me anything from U.S. so I decided to get the Hathcock.

So, it can get through if he checks it in?


----------



## Egregious Ed

Beyond the (sometimes) high level of scrutiny for cabin baggage I have found that carrying SS ammo in a checked bag usually gets it torn apart (figuratively) by hand inspection. When I'm going someplace with a slingshot I usually mail ahead a supply of ammo in a flat rate box. I also generally pack the slingshot and bands unrigged since remounting the bands after arrival isn't much of an inconvenience.


----------



## ERdept

Im sure you could. W/O the band, it's just a piece of carved wood.


----------



## stelug

Yeas, this is my opinione too. Separeted forks and bands would not give you great problems. Bear in mind too that also if a catty is a great hunting weapon it is for shure also e very poor terroristic item. In a plane cabin you may only try a single shot, and having both hands engaged, wich is the worst situation I would limagine also against a group of unarmed persons. So I think/hope the security agencies all over the world beeing interested in other, and way more effective, arms.


----------



## dgui

Mario said:


> Yeah.. don't risk it!... I had a TSA agent remove a fosil (rock!).. because it could be used as a weapon to take down the plane!... go figure.. thank God I was able to send it by fedex... another time, they almost took away my surefilre flashlight!.. because again it could be use as a weapon, I guess they never check the metal silverware available in first class, closer to the cockpit!.. but again you will never know who will check you!..


Apparently a dirty baby diaper can also be lethal in the right hands.


----------



## HOE

dgui said:


> Yeah.. don't risk it!... I had a TSA agent remove a fosil (rock!).. because it could be used as a weapon to take down the plane!... go figure.. thank God I was able to send it by fedex... another time, they almost took away my surefilre flashlight!.. because again it could be use as a weapon, I guess they never check the metal silverware available in first class, closer to the cockpit!.. but again you will never know who will check you!..


Apparently a dirty baby diaper can also be lethal in the right hands.
[/quote]








uke:


----------



## Devoman

Tom Hudson said:


> we have a daughter that is a senior flight attendent - at one time she would go through security, they would take away her hair spray - then she walk another 30 feet into a store at the airport & buy hair spray - she wasn't a happy camper -
> 
> I use to fly all over US to Custom Knife Showes - I could walk on the plane with 2 knife rolls with 50 or 60 knives in each one - no problem - things have changed just a little!


I forgot I had a 1 inch blade in my first aid kit and I got escorted out of line by 4 TSA agents. I was allowed to ship it home but I must admit the second check in was very intense!


----------



## dgui

All those who fly should just show up neked.


----------



## Sam

dgui said:


> All those who fly should just show up neked.


No need, their machines can see right through your clothes!


----------



## walran

I often wonder how good their checks really are. I have used old backpacks and don't always check to well to see if they are empty or not and travel a bit. I have had knives that I wasn't aware I was carrying go through as a carry on with me as well as .357 , .40 cal etc. ammo, and one time a small revolver ( I usually try and check the fire arms) that I about crapped myself over when I got there and noticed it wasn't in my checked luggage but was in my carry on backpack...

If I could shoot like gamekeeper Bill or Tex, or... or... or.... I would probably want one nearby.. Out of curiousity I do need to see if they are on the TSA list..


----------



## Jeosndhaks

Necro ^


----------



## Rayshot

Sam said:


> All those who fly should just show up neked.


No need, their machines can see right through your clothes!








[/quote]

Yup,

A TSA officer stopped me and asked me;
"Is there was anything in my pockets?" 
First I pulled out some earplugs from my front pocket.

He didn't stop there, and asked; "Is there *anything* else?
In the bottom of a cargo pocket on the side of my leg was a lone leather slingshot pouch (admittedly I knew it was there), showed him and then he let me go upon seeing the pouch. And for sure that was the last of
anything in my pockets.


----------



## Sherman

I was wondering about this for an upcoming flight. I'm not checking anything so I figured I'd just pack the wooden slingshot in one area and a couple band sets in another area of my bag. No ammo. After reading this thread I have to reconsider and maybe just mail it to avoid taking the chance of losing it. But I'd be really surprised if they noticed a small wooden slingshot handle in my toiletry bag next to my wooden brush.


----------



## pjturchen

I had an agent remove my 3/8 ammo from my bag. I asked why not and couldn't me an answer. His supervisor couldn't answer either. I would check it in your checked bag.


----------



## Jakerock

I had a carabiner confiscated as being a weapon.

Having said that I have taken wooden slingshots (unbanded, with the rubber not together with the frame) thru security about six times this year.
Checked bags are really where it is at though.

I was prepared to tell them my PFS was a shoe horn.... He He.


----------



## Charles

ERdept said:


> I was wondering about this for an upcoming flight. I'm not checking anything so I figured I'd just pack the wooden slingshot in one area and a couple band sets in another area of my bag. No ammo. After reading this thread I have to reconsider and maybe just mail it to avoid taking the chance of losing it. But I'd be really surprised if they noticed a small wooden slingshot handle in my toiletry bag next to my wooden brush.


This past March, I had a small HDPE frame taken from my carry-on ... no bands, and no pouch. At least they let me get out of line and put it in the mail. It is madness, but that is the way it is. I would not try to take one as carry-on ... in checked bags it would be fine.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Guest

Just ask at check in for them to carry it in the cockpit. That is how we used to get our firearms carried overseas when I was in the military.


----------



## Rapier

skinny01010 said:


> If its made of ballistic resin and checked into a luggage, there won't be any problems too right? Because I'm asking my uncle in the U.S. to order 1 for me there and then pass it to me when he arrives in Malaysia.


Just get him to send it in the post without bands actually attached and you should be ok.


----------



## Wagguy80

It's a crying shame I know some people have to fly, but if I can get there by any other means I will. I've pretty much boycotted the airline industry.


----------



## Jakerock

I would like to boycott bogus security agencies / policies / procedures.
I like airplanes!


----------



## Daniel J

Sam said:


> All those who fly should just show up neked.


No need, their machines can see right through your clothes!








[/quote]the perverts!


----------



## Daniel J

just three or four weeks ago i went to china and back. the slingshots were all in the checked in baggage and i didn't have any problems


----------



## saurian

I went to Portugal last year and they had a sign specific to slingshots having to be put in checked luggage rather than carry on. Taliban take note!


----------



## bigron

it still depends on which checker you get on that day


----------



## Chuck Daehler

I would NEVER TRY to get a carry on bag through TSA in USA or European airports with anything that even looked like a slingshot. " That's what check on luggage is for. Why risk it...just put it in your check on and be done with it. Have you seen Susi gallery, "Transformers"? Once you get to your destination you can make a transformer slingshot out of a pair of pliers bought in a store too. You can take a lot of things in check on luggage that would get you prosecuted if you tried to pass it through TSA.

When I pass through an inspection station I really don't want to fiddle around. I have NO metal objects on me at all and my belt has a plastic buckle even. I wear Dock Sider shoes that slip off and on in a jiffy. My carry on bag or butt pack has benign things that could never be confiscated or questioned. I go through inspections like crap through a goose.


----------



## pgandy

Sam said:


> If you really want to transfer it over seas couldn't you have it shipped separately? (Postage rates aren't too bad...)


International postage rates are outrageous. Then there is customs to worry about.


----------



## pgandy

Tom Hudson said:


> we have a daughter that is a senior flight attendent - at one time she would go through security, they would take away her hair spray - then she walk another 30 feet into a store at the airport & buy hair spray - she wasn't a happy camper -


Once I purchased bottled water at the airport's inflated price while waiting for my flight and flew with no problem. After arriving at my transfer point and passing customs and before boarding my next flight they took it away from me, or what was left of it. I could have bought a second bottle while waiting for that flight, at the inflated price. What a racket!


----------



## pgandy

You will experience no problem with you slingshot by putting it in your checked luggage.


----------



## wll

Tom Hudson said:


> we have a daughter that is a senior flight attendent - at one time she would go through security, they would take away her hair spray - then she walk another 30 feet into a store at the airport & buy hair spray - she wasn't a happy camper -
> 
> I use to fly all over US to Custom Knife Showes - I could walk on the plane with 2 knife rolls with 50 or 60 knives in each one - no problem - things have changed just a little!


I went to the Atlanta Knife show about 10 years ago and brought back many, many, many knives.. today I would be thrown in jail and Megan Kelly would be interviewing me !

wll


----------



## wll

As for sling shots through the airport ... I would take them apart, tubes in separate container, pouches separate container and wrapped separately.

If not that, if I was going to the USA I would send UPS or USPS flat rate insured and a tracking #.

If over seas, I don't know ?

wll


----------



## Chuck Daehler

I sent a gob of forks to a friend in USA via another friend who transported them for me since she was returning back to USA... NOT A WORD SAID about it by airport gnurds. Most of the forks were just raw forks but one was a made slingshot. No banding. And some pocket knives too. But all this was in checked luggage.

Why take a slingshot in your carryon in the first place? totally unneeded and not using common sense. Just check it and likely unbanded. Put any ammo in yet another bag but checked. Ball bearings are not threatening items. I would NOT carry anything metal with me at all in carry on or in my pocket, that includes even keys which I put in checked on luggage. Nothing metal. My trousers have no metal rivets like jeans do, my belt is nylon with a plastic buckle, my sunglasses are totally plastic, pens just Bic no metal ones, nothing metal at all. It can be done. Shoes, Docksiders that slip off and on without lacing to speed up things. No cameras, a cell phone though with cam...perfectly acceptable. That's the only metal on me. Plastic comb. Nylon wallet with no metal stuff in it. Pocket change, yes. Lip balm in a plastic applicator...ditto for travel toothpaste, a non metal tube. No liquids period. I consume any mini bottle before entry to the check point and plane. I go through check points like crap through a goose. It's a far cry from the old days when I just took a hip flask of booze de jour and mixed my own in flight saving the exorbitant costs...now they make you buy booze so I just abstain for a while and tank up at the destination, LOL


----------



## pgandy

Follow Chuck's advice. Essentially put the sucker in your checked luggage.


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Checked bags....no problem.


----------



## nike

why not

:violin:


----------



## Archer1

Well...I used to work airport baggage security years ago, and If it was banded and found by inspectors, I'd say you'd be in a heap of trouble. Also, slingshots in general are illegal in some states, so clearly it would depend on the state you are in. I'd personally avoid doing it, and I'd ship it before I'd take it into an airport.


----------



## pgandy

My comment "Essentially put the sucker in your checked luggage." assumed that a slingshot is legal in both your departure and destination areas. I have checked slingshots, knives, swords, amongst other things that was verboten as carry on but legal where I was and to where I was going both internationally and intranationally.


----------



## Grandpa Pete

If you are 65 or older they don't make you take your shoes off.

I agree...they can carry almost put anything in checked baggage. Firearms must be declared but not slingshots.


----------



## pgandy

There is a minimum age limit to avoid shoe inspection but it's greater than 65 unless they changed it within the last few years. The last time I flew I was in my early 70s and had trouble getting my boots off. They fit like a glove. One airport asked my age and I did not meet the minimum but they allowed me to pass, not so in the US. I think they asked if I was 75, but that was a few years ago. They've made things so miserable I no long care to fly. Aside from all of the government regs, the seats are crammed closer together limiting leg room and never were really wide enough in the first place. Things that use to come with the ticket, ear phones, free transport for 2 bags up to 70#, meal, blanket, pillow, etc., no longer exist without additional payments. I am nickeled and dimed to death. And that is a misnomer as they charge outrageous prices, for example one shot of tequila was $15 at last count. At home I can buy a entire litre of Bacardí rum for about $14 depending on the exchange rate.


----------

